# I need your help gals! :(



## barbie.doll (Feb 25, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows by _any chance_ what brand this dress is or where I can buy it? I'd like to buy it for an upcoming wedding.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 25, 2009)

Come on! 32 views... no one has _any_ idea whatsoever?


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 26, 2009)

are you just a guest at the wedding? if so, i think its a little flashy for a wedding. Thats just my honest opinion. I hope not to offend you. But the weddin g is about the bride! Or thats how the brides want it usually lol.

But no i havnt a clue where that dress is from. Sorry


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL. Yes, I totally agree with you. It is flashy! 

I am just a guest, but it's my first cousin's wedding. And at our Assyrian weddings, immediate family members have to dress up like that... as if we're going to prom (other guests do, too! lol.) So I wouldn't look out of place. Everyone gets all "ducked" out so to speak. It's lots of fun. 

But I see where you're coming from, totally! You didn't offend me. *hug*


----------



## ksaelee (Feb 26, 2009)

check out your local bridal stores?  in my town there's at least 3 places i know of that sell prom/bridal related dresses that are real flashy...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 26, 2009)

this site is wonderful for lots of different dresses
check it out!
Evening dresses, cocktail, prom dresses, gowns by eDressMe
search under pink prom dresses.


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you ksaelee and chiquilla_loca! I'll check out my local bridal shops and I'll try the link too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_If anyone else has anymore suggestions, please post!_ Thank you!! *hugs*


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_LOL. Yes, I totally agree with you. It is flashy! 

I am just a guest, but it's my first cousin's wedding. And at our Assyrian weddings, immediate family members have to dress up like that... as if we're going to prom (other guests do, too! lol.) So I wouldn't look out of place. Everyone gets all "ducked" out so to speak. It's lots of fun. 

But I see where you're coming from, totally! You didn't offend me. *hug*_

 

ok lol, glad i didnt!!!!! But local places will be your best bet!!!


----------

